# Special Story of Dog With No Paw, Encouraging Little Girl with Cerebral Palsy



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)

Thought this story was sweet, brought a smile. :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2018)

*Cute. I think dogs are among the best cheerleaders and therapists.*


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2018)

That is a very endearing story. 
I love it that we are able to see both of them grow and develop such a loving relationship over time.
Thank you Seabreeze.


----------

